# Finally - grooming success!!



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

:whoo:My grooming arm & loop arrived today. Talk about a 100% turnaround in grooming Kallie! Instead of trying to eat both my hand & the brush/comb, she was actually giving me kisses tonight! I spent about 10 minutes working on her before she was done with it. I used the cornstarch on the mats. I had also ordered The Stuff, a conditioning grooming spray. Between the two I managed to get her tangle free from her head to chest, back & sides & 3 legs. I used a combo of CC buttercomb, wood pin brush & small slicker brush. Can you see me doing the happy dance? I didn't want to push her any farther tonight. I'll get leg 4 & her bottom tomorrow, along with another total comb out. Now if I could only figure out how to get her belly.


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

What grooming arm did u end up getting? 

To do Gabbys belly I use the slicker brush on the floor, she loves it.


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh and congrats!!! It feels so good when they are happy huh


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

She won't lay on her back & let me brush her. I bought it from Amazon. It's purple & a PetEdge product I think. Comes in 3 colors - pink, blue & purple.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I do Riley's belly when we're sitting on the couch together. He doesn't seem to mind so much when he's chilling with Mom!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

I do Teds belly on my lap too. I have treats in hand while I'm brushing or clipping private hairs which I give him often to keep him happy! I find thats the quickest part of his body


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

if you are playing with her on the floor, keep the brush handy & treats. once you start rubbing her belly get the brush and even if its only one brush stroke at first it gets her use to it. it is a tricky spot to do thoroughly


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for the tips, I'll try the belly brushing tonight.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sparkle said:


> Thanks for the tips, I'll try the belly brushing tonight.


As I've mentioned, Kodi does NOT like being groomed lying down. I stand him on my grooming surface, put my forearm under his front legs, and gently guide him into a position where he is standing on his hind legs. In this position, he lets me groom his tummy without difficulty.

For further forward on his chest, I do it by lifting one foreleg at a time and pulling it gently forward. This gives me access to that area, just as it would if the dog were lying down.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Thanks, Karen. I think this method may work better for Kallie's belly. I'm just so glad that she behaved beautifully with the grooming arm/loop. Like she was born to be groomed that way!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

yea! Keep practicing having her lay on your lap on her back and just pet her. That was one of the first things we did in puppy class. We passed the puppy's around to everyone in the class. It is suppose to teach something. I think submissiveness ?


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I can get through most of her belly standing up, then lift her up by her front legs. However with a matted belly that doesn't work as you only have 1 hand and end up tugging on a sensitive area. I can lie her on her side fairly well now but used to not be able to. Since she didn't let me lie her down on my table, I tried my bed and she was much happier with that, and then I was able to transition to table but some dogs just don't tolerate it. Also among the groomers Les Poochs Mat Zapper is a great tool, I've used it and it's very efficient but it will set you back some $80 or so.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Matted hair is best worked on w/two hands, one to demat and one to hold the hair so you hand takes the brunt of it. Otherwise you risk damaging the skin via brush burn and the grooming relationship.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Congrats!! glad she is making good progress!

I also have Tillie stand on her hind legs to get her belly, like Karen and Kodi.


----------



## Rosie Tomato (Jul 31, 2011)

*Mat Zapper?*

Hi, We are desperate for some grooming success!
What's the technique with the mat zapper? 
Rosie Tomato really hates grooming, but just grows mats seemingly within seconds of being detangled. She'll be 2 on Monday so I don't think it's more blowing coat. 
I have been using a dematting tool (the rake goes to the side rather than forwards) since she was a few months. Could using this have done damage to her coat and cause more matting? Additionally, she is a working dog and has to wear her harness all day at work. I think this causes more knots under her arms too. Her coat is about 2" long except the tail.
I have tried Ice on Ice. The popular CC buttercomb does not get far through her coat. I was thinking I need a better pin brush and am ordering the CC 20mm Gold. It also looks like a wood pin brush might be helpful. Now I'm wondering about the Mat Zapper. This is becoming a pricey proposition! 
Thanks so much for your help!
Debbie


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Rosie Tomato said:


> Hi, We are desperate for some grooming success!
> What's the technique with the mat zapper?
> Rosie Tomato really hates grooming, but just grows mats seemingly within seconds of being detangled. She'll be 2 on Monday so I don't think it's more blowing coat.
> I have been using a dematting tool (the rake goes to the side rather than forwards) since she was a few months. Could using this have done damage to her coat and cause more matting? Additionally, she is a working dog and has to wear her harness all day at work. I think this causes more knots under her arms too. Her coat is about 2" long except the tail.
> ...


Have you tried cornstarch? I went to the dollar store and got a Parmesan shaker and put the cornstarch in that. It really does help get the mats out. You have to use a generous amount though


----------



## Rosie Tomato (Jul 31, 2011)

You know, I haven't tried cornstarch in awhile. I will. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Rosie Tomato said:


> Hi, We are desperate for some grooming success!
> What's the technique with the mat zapper?
> Rosie Tomato really hates grooming, but just grows mats seemingly within seconds of being detangled. She'll be 2 on Monday so I don't think it's more blowing coat.
> I have been using a dematting tool (the rake goes to the side rather than forwards) since she was a few months. Could using this have done damage to her coat and cause more matting? Additionally, she is a working dog and has to wear her harness all day at work. I think this causes more knots under her arms too. Her coat is about 2" long except the tail.
> ...


 Are you sure you are getting all the mats out while combing? You need to do small sections at a time. I have been surprised when I thought I had them all out and while drying find more. Wood pin brushed don't do much for mats. They help keep the static down for a finish brushing.
I'm surprised the comb you have doesn't get far enough in to the coat. Zoey has a very thick coat and has been a pain but my comb is my major tool. I hardly ever even use my pin brush. I picked out the pin brush at a show with a very knowledgeable breeder and she said you don't want it to hurt your arm. That's what i would have troubles with ordering on line . You really cant feel the stiffness. My favorite comb is actually my small one 4 or 5 inches long. I work in sections starting at the bottom and pulling down the next layer of hair. The amount of hair I'm able to hold and bring down slowly isn't very much more than about 3 inches wide and I can see the skin. Even with thick coated havanese you can still see the shin. If its all one huge mat then you need to get professorial help or plan to spend hours slowly getting them out. s It sounds like you are not combing right. And you keep buying tools to help make it easier Like I said my major tool is my small comb and it was bought at a pet store for about $12 Maybe you could take her to a groomer and have them show you. I had a havanese breeder show me from start to finish when I was showing Zoey at about 6mo old. She likes the slicker brush the best. Zoey. is just over two years old and is just recently getting easier.
Another thing I just recently figured out is I wasn't rinsing out the conditioner as well as I should. And i'm staying away from any products that have a build up it just makes since that product build up is a factor in more mating. Sorry this is so long but I hope you learn to use the comb you have and stop buying everything that you think will make life easier to groom. 
Or you will end up with too many tools that you never use.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Rosie Tomato said:


> Hi, We are desperate for some grooming success!
> What's the technique with the mat zapper?
> Rosie Tomato really hates grooming, but just grows mats seemingly within seconds of being detangled. She'll be 2 on Monday so I don't think it's more blowing coat.
> I have been using a dematting tool (the rake goes to the side rather than forwards) since she was a few months. Could using this have done damage to her coat and cause more matting? Additionally, she is a working dog and has to wear her harness all day at work. I think this causes more knots under her arms too. Her coat is about 2" long except the tail.
> ...


 Are you sure you are getting all the mats out while combing? You need to do small sections at a time. I have been surprised when I thought I had them all out and while drying find more. Wood pin brushed don't do much for mats. They help keep the static down for a finish brushing.
I'm surprised the comb you have doesn't get far enough in to the coat. Zoey has a very thick coat and has been a pain but my comb is my major tool. I hardly ever even use my pin brush. I picked out the pin brush at a show with a very knowledgeable breeder and she said you don't want it to hurt your arm. That's what i would have troubles with ordering on line . You really cant feel the stiffness. My favorite comb is actually my small one 4 or 5 inches long. I work in sections starting at the bottom and pulling down the next layer of hair. The amount of hair I'm able to hold and bring down slowly isn't very much more than about 3 inches wide and I can see the skin. Even with thick coated havanese you can still see the shin. If its all one huge mat then you need to get professorial help or plan to spend hours slowly getting them out. s It sounds like you are not combing right. And you keep buying tools to help make it easier Like I said my major tool is my small comb and it was bought at a pet store for about $12 Maybe you could take her to a groomer and have them show you. I had a havanese breeder show me from start to finish when I was showing Zoey at about 6mo old. She likes the slicker brush the best. Zoey. is just over two years old and is just recently getting easier.
Another thing I just recently figured out is I wasn't rinsing out the conditioner as well as I should. And i'm staying away from any products that have a build up it just makes since that product build up is a factor in more mating. Sorry this is so long but I hope you learn to use the comb you have and stop buying everything that you think will make life easier to groom. 
Or you will end up with too many tools that you never use.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sparkle said:


> Now if I could only figure out how to get her belly.


I stand Kodi up, supporting him with one hand just behind his front legs to comb out his belly.


----------



## Rosie Tomato (Jul 31, 2011)

Suzi said:


> Are you sure you are getting all the mats out while combing? You need to do small sections at a time. I have been surprised when I thought I had them all out and while drying find more. Wood pin brushed don't do much for mats. They help keep the static down for a finish brushing.
> I'm surprised the comb you have doesn't get far enough in to the coat. Zoey has a very thick coat and has been a pain but my comb is my major tool. I hardly ever even use my pin brush. I picked out the pin brush at a show with a very knowledgeable breeder and she said you don't want it to hurt your arm. That's what i would have troubles with ordering on line . You really cant feel the stiffness. My favorite comb is actually my small one 4 or 5 inches long. I work in sections starting at the bottom and pulling down the next layer of hair. The amount of hair I'm able to hold and bring down slowly isn't very much more than about 3 inches wide and I can see the skin. Even with thick coated havanese you can still see the shin. If its all one huge mat then you need to get professorial help or plan to spend hours slowly getting them out. s It sounds like you are not combing right. And you keep buying tools to help make it easier Like I said my major tool is my small comb and it was bought at a pet store for about $12 Maybe you could take her to a groomer and have them show you. I had a havanese breeder show me from start to finish when I was showing Zoey at about 6mo old. She likes the slicker brush the best. Zoey. is just over two years old and is just recently getting easier.
> Another thing I just recently figured out is I wasn't rinsing out the conditioner as well as I should. And i'm staying away from any products that have a build up it just makes since that product build up is a factor in more mating. Sorry this is so long but I hope you learn to use the comb you have and stop buying everything that you think will make life easier to groom.
> Or you will end up with too many tools that you never use.


Thanks, I don't think I am using the comb well at all. I think the dematter may have 'roughed up' her hair in spots so that they quickly remat. Then the comb pulls and she hates it. I will rededicate myself to combing with cornstarch, and try my smaller comb. Do you think Ice on Ice, or conditioner spray may also be building up? Hopefully the damaged hair will grow out over time, and maybe I'll give her a little haircut to help it along. Any other combing tips would be welcome. What type of slicker brush do you use? You're right, I am searching for the magic tool to help with this, and it might be out there, but I need to figure out an effective and efficient grooming routine.
Regarding using tables, beds, laps and floors for grooming, I have tried all, and have had the hardest time on beds and floors. It's hard to get everywhere when she's on my lap. The table is the most direct. Rosie will stand on her hind legs briefly so I can try to get her belly and chest, but there are some contortions involved for me. Then again, Rosie fusses about grooming wherever, and for hours. We'll see how this changes as we rethink her routine and I get more zen about it 
Thanks again, I appreciate all the advice!
Debbie


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

in my opinion you should not be using a slicker brush at all. at least if blowing coat is done.
That may be rough on her skin as well as damaging her coat...

Get a Chris Christensen #005 buttercomb, go easy on the ice on ice, instead get a regular squirt bottle squirt some conditioner and then fill the rest with water, spray lightly as you comb her getting the tines on the comb ALL the way to her skin.
Ditch the brush. and commit to thouroughly combing her out every.single. evening.
If that isn't realistic have her shaved down and start with fresh coat growth!
None of us enjoy the way they look shaved down, but sometimes it is the best thing to do. and remember, hair always GROWS!


----------



## Rosie Tomato (Jul 31, 2011)

TilliesMom said:


> in my opinion you should not be using a slicker brush at all. at least if blowing coat is done.
> That may be rough on her skin as well as damaging her coat...
> 
> Get a Chris Christensen #005 buttercomb, go easy on the ice on ice, instead get a regular squirt bottle squirt some conditioner and then fill the rest with water, spray lightly as you comb her getting the tines on the comb ALL the way to her skin.
> ...


I have the CC #5 comb. I will rededicate myself to using that, my smaller comb and not much else. As always, thanks for any and all advice.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awesome! you can do this!!


----------

